# want to purchase any FORD CAR



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Are u interested to buy any FORD car? 
please be free to contact me.
As i will help u to get the car in the 
most competative rates(sarkar00ss329)


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I want a ford Rs200 can you hook me up?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

or a cosworth escort?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

why would anyone want something thats was broken the moment it was thought up?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ah for a moment I thought you'd buy my 93 tempo. Hey, wheres the pics?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Spam can be entertaining sometimes, can't it?

I thought we already got rid of this guy?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ewww... Ford


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

guppyart said:


> why would anyone want something thats was broken the moment it was thought up?


That is the BEST reply i have ever heard, well done indeed :grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

oliesminis said:


> That is the BEST reply i have ever heard, well done indeed :grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:



AGREED on that one lmao :lol:


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

jesus christ the best cars are ford eg the mk1 escort if u were over in britain u would be gobsmacked the amount on the road worst cars are dodge,pontiac,reno,citroen basically and american or french crap


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Can't argue with a 69 Ford Torino Cobra. 






Well, you could, but you'd look silly since you're talking to a car.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

cossie333 said:


> jesus christ the best cars are ford eg the mk1 escort if u were over in britain u would be gobsmacked the amount on the road worst cars are dodge,pontiac,reno,citroen basically and american or french crap


Ford only makes tollerable cars in europe if you came over seas you would see how crappy they look. I watch alot of top gear so I understand where you are coming from. You have to look up american versions of these cars but if you do, bring a sick bag you'll need it.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Oh yay, I luv spam! not -_-


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yea, the ford in Europe is better. Every time they Americanize us our own version, they ruin it. Same for foreign media. "Found On Road, Dead". I've never driven a ford that hasn't stranded me at least once. But my mom's focus isn't too bad. Better than a Chevy, anyway. Had a rental Impala with exactly 1 cup holder. At least Ford asks people what they want in a car. Too bad mp3 players and cup holders beat out actual car quality, though. It irks me that the Focus has a larger turning radius than my Dad's long mini-van. 

Btw, I wasn't kidding. Please buy my '93 tempo. Cheap!


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

ok i admit some amrican fords are bad but what about the mustang the old one mainky but the saleen is the super mustang and they look nice


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The newest mustang got excellent reviews from the car mags. Its never in stock for me to test drive, though. You almost have to special order it. I drove the last one and it had a blind spot the size of a mini-van and I could barely see over the nose. Mustangs seem to be designed for tall men. Focuses seem aimed at short women, I fit nice, but my dad whacks his head.


----------

